# biggest shed youve found



## Albertahunter (Oct 25, 2005)

today while out hunting i came across a very nice shed. we measured just the one horn out to 77 inches, so we doubles it andput atleast a 15 inch spread on it and its over a 170 grosse buck. He is a very knarly non typical with 3 points plus brow, but it is palmated a bit and one circumference is 11 inches and hes got 23 inch main beam. just wonderin the biggest sheds you guys have found, this is my biggest.


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

Here are the biggest I've found.... Same buck, two different years. I also have the other side, which has 6 typical points...


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

nice they are almost the same. I would guess the one on the left was from the buck when he was older. Right????????


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

BROWNDOG said:


> nice they are almost the same. I would guess the one on the left was from the buck when he was older. Right????????


Correct. The left horn was picked up a year after the right one.


----------



## TravisC (Jan 8, 2006)

found quite a few in the 70" range but i cant seem to find any bigger than that.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

BROWNDOG said:


> nice they are almost the same. I would guess the one on the left was from the buck when he was older. Right????????


Did you guess that because of the thickness? The buck must be past his prime if that is the case with the one on the right having taller tines??


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Good mass, 11" brow tine, nice split g2, with a nice kicker coming down

[siteimg]1493[/siteimg]


----------



## rossco (Jan 18, 2006)

USSapper said:


> BROWNDOG said:
> 
> 
> > nice they are almost the same. I would guess the one on the left was from the buck when he was older. Right????????
> ...


The buck isnt past its prime, the left antler has broken tines.


----------



## mike. (Dec 14, 2006)

how do you guys find these? there are 2 bucks in my bush area and one is an 8 ointerand the other is a 4 or 6 pointer. id love to find their sheds when they shed them.. when exactly do they shed?


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

I usually look where they have been feeding heavy. They are shedding right now and the little ones will have antlers all the way into late february early march. My brother found a really nice 4 point yesterday, and I saw a few pretty nice bucks with one antler, so the bigger bucks are dropping right now.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I found a nice 4 point about 2 or three weeks ago. Earliest i have ever found one


----------



## mike. (Dec 14, 2006)

i thought they shed in the spring. i wonder if that 8 pointer shed his, i probably wont find it though since theres a huge area to cover


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

yesterday out bowhunting i saw another big buck with just one antler. Cant wait to get out in the spring and look for them


----------

